# The Witcher: Netflix sucht echte Hexer



## PCGH-Redaktion (6. Januar 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher: Netflix sucht echte Hexer*

						Inmitten des großen Hypes um die Erfolgsserie "The Witcher" mit Superman-Darsteller Henry Cavill plant Netflix bereits eine zweite Staffel, dessen Release-Datum aktuell noch ungewiss ist. Eine aktuelle Stellenausschreibung lässt nun erahnen, dass sich die Streaming-Plattform einen kleinen Scherz erlaubt.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher: Netflix sucht echte Hexer*


----------



## Research (6. Januar 2020)

Wie wäre es mit authentischer Rollenbesetzung?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (6. Januar 2020)

> und auch wenn sich die Kritiker nicht sonderlich für das Fantasy-Spektakel begeistern konnte,



Wie bitte? Das klingt ja sehr negativ und entspricht so ganz einfach nicht der Wahrheit. The Witcher wird zwar nicht so hochgelobt wie Game of Thrones, konnte aber dennoch schon viele überwiegend positiv gestimmte Kritiken einfahren!

PS: Übrigens schenke ich Ihnen ein "n".


----------



## sunburst1988 (6. Januar 2020)

juko888 schrieb:


> Wie bitte? Das klingt ja sehr negativ und entspricht so ganz einfach nicht der Wahrheit. The Witcher wird zwar nicht so hochgelobt wie Game of Thrones, konnte aber dennoch schon viele überwiegend positiv gestimmte Kritiken einfahren!
> 
> PS: Übrigens schenke ich Ihnen ein "n".



Naja... Bei Metacritic hat es eine 53. Aber eine 7,8 von den Usern...

Schon krass wie weit die Meinungen in letzter Zeit auseinander gehen. Ich fand die erste Folge eigentlich ziemlich gut. Weiter bin ich aber leider noch nicht gekommen


----------



## Mahoy (6. Januar 2020)

Statur und Skills mit Hieb- und Stichwaffen sind vorhanden, daher werde ich mich mal als Cavills hässlicher Bruder bewerben. Mal sehen, wie weit ich damit komme ...


----------



## Karotte81 (6. Januar 2020)

sunburst1988 schrieb:


> Naja... Bei Metacritic hat es eine 53. Aber eine 7,8 von den Usern...
> 
> Schon krass wie weit die Meinungen in letzter Zeit auseinander gehen. Ich fand die erste Folge eigentlich ziemlich gut. Weiter bin ich aber leider noch nicht gekommen



Bei IMDB hat die Serie eine 8,5, vor ein paar Tagen war es noch eine 8,6. 

Wenn erstmal die ganzen Witcher Fans völlig ohne Plan das Ding bewertet haben, uind dann die ganze Masse halbwegs nüchtern das Ding bewertet, wird sich das ganze schon einpendeln.

Aber das erkärt eben auch diese Wertungen, Witcher hat einfach viele Fans! Durch die Bücher, aber natürlich erst recht durch die grandiosen Spiele. Und das Leute heutzutage nicht in der Lage sind, zu unterscheiden ob etwas gut ist oder sie es nur gucken, weil sie einfach Fans sind die nicht so einen hohen Anspruch haben, ist ja auch nichts neues. 

Ich mein, es gibt tatsächlich Menschen, die Walking Dead z.B. immer noch gut finden! Und dann 10 Sterne auf IMDB vergeben. 

IMDB und Co sind gute Indikatoren, aber man muss immer wissen wie diese Wertung zustande kommt. Die Qualität von etwas ist da oft leider nur der letzte Faktor. Erstmal kommen Geltungssucht, 10 Sterne Wertungen die 1 Stern Wertungen ausgleichen, Fanboywertungen, pseudo intelligente Kritiker die durch iwelche Anspielungen die kein Mensch versteht iwas in den Himmel loben, dann Kritiken ahnungsloser Menschen die auch CSI Miami für anspruchsvolles Fernsehen halten...und dann irgendwann, dann kommen die "richtigen" Kritiken bzw. Meinungen.

Ich lese z.B. immer Reviews auf IMDB, manchmal stundenlang. Einfach um die Meinungen zu etwas zu verstehen. 

Und was soll ich sagen, sobald die Menschheit voten darf, stellt sie sich leider Regelmäßig bloß.

Hab ich neulich bei ner Google Bewertung gelesen: "Bin nie im Geschäft gewesen, nur vorbeigegangen, kann also nix dazu sagen"-> 1 Stern  (kein Witz).  Da fällt einem dann gar nichts mehr zu ein.


----------



## RedDragon20 (6. Januar 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Statur und Skills mit Hieb- und Stichwaffen sind vorhanden, daher werde ich mich mal als Cavills hässlicher Bruder bewerben. Mal sehen, wie weit ich damit komme ...


Im Zweifelsfall bewirbst du dich für die Rolle als Eskel. ne Schönheit ist der ja auch nicht. 



Karotte81 schrieb:


> Bei IMDB hat die Serie eine 8,5, vor ein paar Tagen war es noch eine 8,6.
> 
> Wenn erstmal die ganzen Witcher Fans völlig ohne Plan das Ding bewertet haben, uind dann die ganze Masse halbwegs nüchtern das Ding bewertet, wird sich das ganze schon einpendeln.
> 
> ...


Sonderlich viel kann ich ja mit TWD auch nicht anfangen, aber Fans sind ja nicht Fans, weil sie etwas schlecht finden oder nicht wissen, was gut ist. Was gut ist und was nicht, liegt sehr häufig ganz einfach im Auge des Betrachters.

Btw...bei Fans sollte man auch mal unterscheiden zwischen "Ich bin Fan, aber bin mir sehr wohl über die Kritikpunkte im Klaren" und "Omg, geil! Beste Serie ever! Geil! *Fanboy Modus*". In der Tat gibt es dann aber auch noch die militanten Fans: "Was willst du? Die Serie geil! Wer was anderes sagt, hat überhaupt keinen Plan." Und die Fans, die einem ne Doktorarbeit schreiben, wenn man sie fragt, was sie denn so gut an der Serie finden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (6. Januar 2020)

Karotte81 schrieb:


> Aber das erkärt eben auch diese Wertungen, Witcher hat einfach viele Fans! Durch die Bücher, aber natürlich erst recht durch die grandiosen Spiele. Und das Leute heutzutage nicht in der Lage sind, zu unterscheiden ob etwas gut ist oder sie es nur gucken, weil sie einfach Fans sind die nicht so einen hohen Anspruch haben, ist ja auch nichts neues.



Das ist doch auch nur ein hingequirltes Etwas. Mass Effect z.B. hat auch viele Fans, wurde das deshalb blind top bewertet, weil es ja so viele Fans gibt? Da gibt es dann auch zig Beispiele, die letzten Star Wars-Filme wären auch so ein großer Indikator.

Bei Aussagen wie Deiner, kommt es einem doch oft so vor, als ob man die eigene Meinung (und meinethalben Enttäuschung) auf die allgemeine Meinung projizieren und diese dann auch noch beeinflussen will, obwohl diese größtenteils überhaupt nicht der eigenen entspricht.

Persönlich finde ich die Serie gut (nicht mehr und nicht weniger) und ich habe nicht einen Teil  der Spiele durchgezockt.


----------



## Malker (6. Januar 2020)

Karotte81 schrieb:


> Bei IMDB hat die Serie eine 8,5, vor ein paar Tagen war es noch eine 8,6.
> 
> Wenn erstmal die ganzen Witcher Fans völlig ohne Plan das Ding bewertet haben, uind dann die ganze Masse halbwegs nüchtern das Ding bewertet, wird sich das ganze schon einpendeln.
> 
> ...



Was sind denn "richtige" Kritiken/Meinungen?


----------



## Mephisto_xD (6. Januar 2020)

Karotte81 schrieb:


> Aber das erkärt eben auch diese Wertungen, Witcher hat einfach viele Fans! Durch die Bücher, aber natürlich erst recht durch die grandiosen Spiele. Und das Leute heutzutage nicht in der Lage sind, zu unterscheiden ob etwas gut ist oder sie es nur gucken, weil sie einfach Fans sind die nicht so einen hohen Anspruch haben, ist ja auch nichts neues.


Hmm, bei Game of Thrones und Star Wars sah das aber irgendwie zuletzt anders aus...

Ich denke es gibt zwei Arten von Fans: Die einen hast du beschrieben, die mögen einfach alles wo ihre Lieblingsmarke draufsteht. Aber es gibt eben auch die Fans, die gleichzeitig die größten Kritiker sind.

Mir persönlich hat die Serie gefallen. Nicht alles, aber mein Gesamteindruck ist insgesamt sehr positiv und ich freue mich auf die zweite Staffel. Ich habe weder die Bücher gelesen, noch die Spiele gespielt. Einer meiner Kollegen hingegen ist Witcher Fan, und war von der Serie bitter enttäuscht. Laut ihm wurde Stimmung nicht gut eingefangen, das grau der Fraktionen in den Büchern wäre zu einem klischeehaften schwarz/weiß weichgespült worden, und einige wichtige Momente der Bücher wären wohl verpufft.

Mein Bruder ist das Gegenbeispiel dazu, er ist Witcher Fan und fand die Serie wie ich klasse, obwohl auch er einige Abweichungen von Spiel und Buch feststellen konnte.

 Ich denke mal Pauschalaussagen wie "Fans drücken überall den Daumen hoch" sind einfach falsch.


----------



## Nosi (7. Januar 2020)

Mephisto_xD schrieb:


> Hmm, bei Game of Thrones und Star Wars sah das aber irgendwie zuletzt anders aus...
> 
> Ich denke es gibt zwei Arten von Fans: Die einen hast du beschrieben, die mögen einfach alles wo ihre Lieblingsmarke draufsteht. Aber es gibt eben auch die Fans, die gleichzeitig die größten Kritiker sind.
> 
> ...



Genau, man muss eben nicht alles schwarz/weiß sehen , das "Grau" ist ein wichtiger Faktor bei The Witcher 

Ich kann viele der Kritiken nachvollziehen, trotz Spiele und Bücher kann ich aber nicht sagen, dass ich "bitter entäuscht" bin von der Serie. Liegt vielleicht auch ein bisschen an der Erwartungshaltung.

Mich wundert dann doch eher dass Leute die mit dem Witcher vorher nix zu tun hatten bei der teilweise wirren erzählweise da überhaupt durchsteigen


----------



## afrotobi (7. Januar 2020)

Moin Zusammen,

bin großer Fan der Spiele und finde TW3 immernoch als bestes Spiel ever - Fanboy Modus aus!
Aber die Serie hat, wie ich finde, ihr Potential leider nicht im Ansatz ausspielen können.

Die beste Folge ist mMn die 3. in der so ziemlich 1:1 das Intro des 1. Witcherspiels wiedergegeben wird. Hier hatte ich ein schönes Dejavú. 
Allerdings ist die erzählweise eine absolute Katastrophe, ebenso die Besetzung. Wobei ich hier Henry Cavill, Yen und Ciri rausnehmen möchte. Der Rest ist allerdings gruselig. Triss, Fringilla und die zwanghafte afroamerikanisierung des Casts passen einfach nicht zu the Witcher und dem Setting. Allgemein nochmal zum Setting, was mir einfach zu glattgebügelt rüberkommt. Die Rauhheit eines Osteuropa fehlt. 
Henry Cavill hingegen strahlt diese gut aus... allerdings ist er auch für mich einer der wenigen wirklich Lichtblicke und absolut positiv hervorzuheben!

Grüße


----------



## Krolgosh (7. Januar 2020)

afrotobi schrieb:


> ... die zwanghafte afroamerikanisierung des Casts passen einfach nicht zu the Witcher und dem Setting.



Würde ich mal so unterschreiben. Meine Frau hat bisher nur das erste Buch gelesen und hat so nach der zweiten Folge gemeint ob sie was falsch Verstanden hat und "The Witcher" im Orient spielt? Genau so kommt es aber auch irgendwie rüber. Bei Fringilla hatte ich so den ersten "Echt jetzt?" Moment, gefolgt von Triss. Der Darsteller von Vilgefortz hätte auch gut in die Aladin Verfilmung gepasst.  
Ich bin halt einfach vom Cast enttäuscht, das wirkt viel zu gezwungen. Diversität auf biegen und brechen. 

Henry Cavill war, obwohl ich es echt nicht gedacht hätte, eine wirklich gute Wahl. Der hat einen super Job gemacht.


----------



## Firebuster (7. Januar 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Statur und Skills mit Hieb- und Stichwaffen sind vorhanden, daher werde ich mich mal als Cavills hässlicher Bruder bewerben. Mal sehen, wie weit ich damit komme ...


Solltest du dann der nächste Vic Dorn werden, musst du aber ne große PCGH-Party schmeißen.


----------



## Mephisto_xD (7. Januar 2020)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> Würde ich mal so unterschreiben. Meine Frau hat bisher nur das erste Buch gelesen und hat so nach der zweiten Folge gemeint ob sie was falsch Verstanden hat und "The Witcher" im Orient spielt? Genau so kommt es aber auch irgendwie rüber. Bei Fringilla hatte ich so den ersten "Echt jetzt?" Moment, gefolgt von Triss. Der Darsteller von Vilgefortz hätte auch gut in die Aladin Verfilmung gepasst.
> Ich bin halt einfach vom Cast enttäuscht, das wirkt viel zu gezwungen. Diversität auf biegen und brechen.


Naja.

Wie gesagt, ich kenne die Bücher/Spiele nur wenig. Aber mir scheint es irgendwie komisch, in einer Welt, in der es Mutanten, Zauberer, Elfen und Zwerge gibt, von den ganzen unansehlichen Kreaturen mal ganz abgesehen, dann außgerechnet bei gefärbter Haut die Glaubwürdigkeitsgrenze zu ziehen...


----------



## Mahoy (7. Januar 2020)

Firebuster schrieb:


> Solltest du dann der nächste Vic Dorn werden, musst du aber ne große PCGH-Party schmeißen.



Also, angesichts der Vorlage muss ich mir selbst eingestehen, dass ich auch in Sachen schlechtes Aussehen allenfalls mittelmäßig bin.   




Mephisto_xD schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich kenne die Bücher/Spiele nur wenig. Aber mir scheint es irgendwie komisch, in einer Welt, in der es Mutanten, Zauberer, Elfen und Zwerge gibt, von den ganzen unansehlichen Kreaturen mal ganz abgesehen, dann außgerechnet bei gefärbter Haut die Glaubwürdigkeitsgrenze zu ziehen...



Oder, um es weiter zu spezifizieren: "The Witcher" spielt in einer Fantasy-Welt. Und in der wiederum gibt es Regionen, die in vielerlei Hinsicht deutlich an irdische Vorbilder angelehnt sind. Allerdings äußert sich Sapkowski in den Romanen nicht einmal steckbrieftauglich zu Äußerlichkeiten bestimmter Charaktere, geschweige denn, dass er Angaben zu Hautschattierungen bestimmter Völker tätigen würde. Er beschränkt sich eher auf bestimmte kulturelle Eigenheiten und Vorlieben bei der Bekleidung.

Kurz gesagt, die Besetzung der Netflix-Serie hat nichts, aber auch rein gar nichts mit "Diversität auf Biegen und Brechen" zu tun, sondern ist als Interpretation mindestens genauso valide wie jede andere absolut willkürliche (!) Zuordnung von Hautschattierungen, wenn diese nicht spezifisch festgelegt sind.

Selbst Sapkowski, der nun nicht gerade als duldsam und diplomatisch bekannt ist, scheint diese Designentscheidung auch keineswegs gestört zu haben.
Oder anders: Wer meint, die Macher müssten begründen, warum dieser oder jener Charakter dunkelhäutig ist, sollte auch selbst begründen können, warum dieser oder jener Charakter hellhäutig sein müsste.


----------



## Karotte81 (15. Januar 2020)

juko888 schrieb:


> Das ist doch auch nur ein hingequirltes Etwas. Mass Effect z.B. hat auch viele Fans, wurde das deshalb blind top bewertet, weil es ja so viele Fans gibt? Da gibt es dann auch zig Beispiele, die letzten Star Wars-Filme wären auch so ein großer Indikator.



Darauf muss ich noch eingehen, wenns auch etwas spät ist 

Ja, genau, gutes Beispiel, Mass Effect. Schau dir mal Teil 3 an, was wurde der verteidigt von all den Fans ... "Och ja, also ICH hatte trotzdem meinen Spaß", oder mein absoluter Favorit: "Ich habe xxx Stunden damit verbracht!" (Schlussfolgerung: Also muss es gut gewesen sein!)
Hat sich doch auch prima verkauft. Da waren mMn die Medien kritischer als die Spieler, auch wenn ich jetzt nicht bei Meta o sonstwo schaue. Die User Kritiken sind mittlerweile sicherlich niedriger als die Pressestimmen. Aber es wurde dennoch ebenfalls vehement verteidigt, und da zweifle ich halt an der Neutralität mancher Leute. 

Den gleichen kram konnte man bei Fallout 76 lesen. Klar, das Spiel wurde verrissen, größtenteils, aber auch da gibt es wieder diese komischen Menschen, Fans genannt, die halt Fallout Fans sind und wenn Fallout drauf steht, dann spielen die das auch ... oben genannte Sätze sind quasi fast die einzigen Argumente, die man von Spielern dieser Spiele hört. Und das Ding wird bis heute gespielt, sonst

Und natürlich sind alle Aussagen zu pauschalisiernd, das ist mir auch klar. Nicht alle sind so, und nicht keiner ist so. Es gibt immer viel grau dazwischen, da hat einer meiner Vorredner schon recht. 


Beeinflussen möchte ich übrigens niemanden. Ich bin, wie viele andere, ein ganz kleines Licht und mir bewusst dass nichts was ich auf dieser Welt sage, mache, tue oder schreibe, irgendeinen Einfluss auf andere Menschen/meine Umwelt hat. Es ist einfach nur meine Meinung zu Bewertungen bestimmter Inhalte von bestimmten Gruppen. Ich denke ich habe klar gemacht, dass ich hier ganz klar versuche zu differenzieren, und nicht alle in einen Topf werfe. Und ich bin auch nicht wirklich enttäuscht von Witcher, das würde ja bedeuten, ich hätte irgendeine Erwartung gehabt, aber sowas habe ich grundsätzlich nicht, es kommt nämlich eh meistens anders, als man denkt(sich wünscht). Fand die Serie halt nur nicht gut(aber auch nicht *******), ich würde dem Ganzen vllt eine 5-6/10 geben, wenn ich bewerten müsste.


----------



## Mahoy (15. Januar 2020)

Karotte81 schrieb:


> Ja, genau, gutes Beispiel, Mass Effect. Schau dir mal Teil 3 an, was wurde der verteidigt von all den Fans ... "Och ja, also ICH hatte trotzdem meinen Spaß", oder mein absoluter Favorit: "Ich habe xxx Stunden damit verbracht!" (Schlussfolgerung: Also muss es gut gewesen sein!)
> Hat sich doch auch prima verkauft. Da waren mMn die Medien kritischer als die Spieler, auch wenn ich jetzt nicht bei Meta o sonstwo schaue. Die User Kritiken sind mittlerweile sicherlich niedriger als die Pressestimmen. Aber es wurde dennoch ebenfalls vehement verteidigt, und da zweifle ich halt an der Neutralität mancher Leute.



Ich sehe hier immer noch (oder jetzt gerade) eine starke Wahrnehmungsdifferenz. Was ich damals mitgenommen habe, war nämlich das genaue Gegenteil: *Gerade* die Fans waren extrem angepisst vom einfallslosen Abschluss und auf das, worauf sie über drei Teile und mitgenommene Savegames "hingearbeitet" haben.

Locker haben es eher die regulären Konsumenten gesehen, deren persönlicher Invest in ein Spiel deutlich geringer ist. Für die muss es einfach kurzweilig und leidlich fehlerfrei und grafisch ansprechend sein, dann sind sie zufrieden und sagen das auch. Warum auch nicht? Schließlich wurden *ihre* Ansprüche tatsächlich vollauf erfüllt.

(Semi-) Professionelle Reviewer haben naturgemäß eine deutliche größere Schnittmenge mit Fans als mit regulären Consumern und in der Regel auch das Wissen, um ein Spiel im größeren Kontext zu sehen. Dass die Kritik  - sofern nicht gekauft - dann tendenziell schärfer ausfällt, ist also nicht verwunderlich.


----------

